# Fat: the 6th taste?



## Zwiefel (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ew-taste-that-could-make-food-more-delicious/


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 28, 2015)

I would argue the 7th taste, as burn/char has taken spot #6.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 28, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I would argue the 7th taste, as burn/char has taken spot #6.



I'm definitely down with char....


----------



## schanop (Jul 28, 2015)

How about Wok Hei and Wok Chi?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 28, 2015)

schanop said:


> How about Wok Hei and Wok Chi?



I'm not familiar with these terms....I assume they're related to "breath of the wok?"


----------



## schanop (Jul 28, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> schanop said:
> 
> 
> > How about Wok Hei and Wok Chi?
> ...



Yup, Cantonese and Mandarin.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 28, 2015)

Burn/char? Wouldn't these fall under bitter?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 28, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Burn/char? Wouldn't these fall under bitter?


Marc, do you get Plate magazine? They did a nice piece on burn/char a couple of issues ago. I can send you my copy.....I would argue burn/char is a little different than bitter though.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 28, 2015)

Are we talking about the mallard effect?


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 28, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> Are we talking about the mallard effect?



Where everything tastes better with duck fat?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 28, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Marc, do you get Plate magazine? They did a nice piece on burn/char a couple of issues ago. I can send you my copy.....I would argue burn/char is a little different than bitter though.



I don't, but would love to see this article for sure


CoqaVin said:


> Are we talking about the mallard effect?



Maillard reaction? 



Dardeau said:


> Where everything tastes better with duck fat?



Haha!


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 28, 2015)

That's what i meant, stupid auto correct, but good reference to duck fat, everything is better when cooked with duck fat


----------



## Roger (Jul 28, 2015)

Not only duck fat makes things tasty. Chicken fat and pork fat is also delicious. Butter... Fat is good. What food would be without fat ? Cardboard meal.


----------



## panda (Jul 29, 2015)

umami and fat, the two greatest things for taste.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 29, 2015)

Roger said:


> Not only duck fat makes things tasty. Chicken fat and pork fat is also delicious. Butter... Fat is good. What food would be without fat ? Cardboard meal.



Fruit is pretty good and its not too fatty ;-)


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 30, 2015)

We need a poll!

I know that this may be sacrilege, but if you could only taste two of the 7 flavors (if we include char and fat), which would you choose?

I'm taking sweet and fat.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 30, 2015)

In my personal experience I find that fat and char are more akin to heat (chilli) than to the other flavors. 

I find it difficult to categorise the flavor, but I find that their unique feel in the mouth characterises them to as much if not a greater extent than the taste.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 30, 2015)

MAS4T0 said:


> We need a poll!
> 
> I know that this may be sacrilege, but if you could only taste two of the 7 flavors (if we include char and fat), which would you choose?
> 
> I'm taking sweet and fat.



I'll just have a heavy dose of umami...ok and some sweet for desert.


----------



## koki (Jul 30, 2015)

Sweet and umami!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 30, 2015)

sour and umami.


----------



## panda (Jul 30, 2015)

i would pick salt and spice. everything is bland without salt, life is more interesting with spice.


----------



## Roger (Jul 30, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Fruit is pretty good and its not too fatty ;-)



I enjoy fruit and sugar so much that I question my habits, but you can't make a meal on sugar alone.

Almost everyday I press 3-5 oranges, blend with a banana then scrape two passion fruits for more than a half litter of love. There is more sugar in there than in a pop. I know fructose is a killer but the juice is too good to give it up. I drink that usually for breakfast, with 3 eggs lightly cooked in butter and a good piece of home made bread, with some more butter on top of it. In fact I can eat this at any moment or the day if I crave that juice. The smoothie is the best part of it, it really switches on a bulb in my head.

I love fat, sugar and salt. I think there is even more than 7 groups of taste, I think this is infinite, who can tell what is a "base" taste and what is not ?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 30, 2015)

Roger, I'm with you. You can make me breakfast anytime. If you really want to AMP up your smoothie, add 1/2 bottle of Kombucha to it. Here's my breakfast off the BBQ from Sunday AM. Just testing out the plancha I had made for it.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 30, 2015)

Is that on your Akorn Mucho?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 30, 2015)

Chris, it is. I had a 3/8 inch plate made to fit inside. Prob could have had it made in 1/4 but ya know, I usually err on the side of overbuilt. I really had it made to do Neapolitan Pizza, but because its so substantial, I can just treat it like a plancha. So I seared of some steaks the other day, did some salmon filets, corn... the performance is simply out of the world. The thing has such a high specific heat and thermal density that it will stay too warm to the touch, four or five hours after the fires gone out. Its like a locomotive in the grill. LOL

BTW, Home Depot is having a sale for two more days. With cart ship to store for $259. Stupid screaming good deal. the cart is built like a brick $hit house too.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Gri...arcoal-Grill-in-Grey-with-Cart-6520/204151650


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 30, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Chris, it is. I had a 3/8 inch plate made to fit inside. Prob could have had it made in 1/4 but ya know, I usually err on the side of overbuilt. I really had it made to do Neapolitan Pizza, but because its so substantial, I can just treat it like a plancha. So I seared of some steaks the other day, did some salmon filets, corn... the performance is simply out of the world. The thing has such a high specific heat and thermal density that it will stay too warm to the touch, four or five hours after the fires gone out. Its like a locomotive in the grill. LOL
> 
> BTW, Home Depot is having a sale for two more days. With cart ship to store for $259. Stupid screaming good deal. the cart is built like a brick $hit house too.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Gri...arcoal-Grill-in-Grey-with-Cart-6520/204151650




[email protected], Dennis! I think you're about to cost me even more money!

that plancha looks awesome...cooking breakfast on a plancha (i.e. smooth side of a cast iron griddle) is one of my favorite things...what's the attachment in the photo? temp probe?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 30, 2015)

Yea, Its the new Thermoworks Thermo Q


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 5, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> BTW, Home Depot is having a sale for two more days. With cart ship to store for $259. Stupid screaming good deal. the cart is built like a brick $hit house too.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Char-Gri...arcoal-Grill-in-Grey-with-Cart-6520/204151650



Just got this in and assembled today. No food on it yet, just seasoning it/burning off factory residues. 

The temp control and range are mighty impressive. A whole new rabbit hole to explore. Thanks MB!


----------

